# Massey Ferguson 135 Perkins 3.152 engine. quit running .



## franky (Feb 25, 2019)

The tractor quit running. The filter had water in it. It did not have a sight glass on the bottom of the filter so I could see . Replaced the filter housing etc to one that I could see the fuel. After remounting the filter it still will not start. I get good spray without air out of the 2 bleeder holes on the side of the injector pump but weak drips at the lines to the injectors. Any ideas ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds as if the transfer pump is working, but the injection pump is likely due for rebuild if it had water in the fuel.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Does it have an electric shut off or is it manual/cable.??
Whats the chances that the cable shut off was left in the SHUT-OFF POSITION.??
If it was, & u had that water in there, the metering valve might be stuck in the sh-off position..??
Have u hooked the lines back up to see if it will start?? OR did u see the small drips & quit.?? Get it dripping & tighten the lines.. U also need to push the throttle to WIDE OPEN when starting.. & MAKE SURE the shut off is in the RUN position.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u decide its def. the inj. pump & need it gone thru.. drop me a line.


----------



## franky (Feb 25, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> Does it have an electric shut off or is it manual/cable.??
> Whats the chances that the cable shut off was left in the SHUT-OFF POSITION.??
> If it was, & u had that water in there, the metering valve might be stuck in the sh-off position..??
> Have u hooked the lines back up to see if it will start?? OR did u see the small drips & quit.?? Get it dripping & tighten the lines.. U also need to push the throttle to WIDE OPEN when starting.. & MAKE SURE the shut off is in the RUN position.


The shutoff is manual and open . I opened the bleeders on the side of the pump while cranking the engine and got a good spray of fuel out of the top and bottom bleeders on the side of the pump. A weak stream ,not a spray, from the injector connection. Shouldn't there be a good spray from the line going to the injectors ? There were no air bubbles.


----------



## franky (Feb 25, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Sounds as if the transfer pump is working, but the injection pump is likely due for rebuild if it had water in the fuel.


I hope not .


----------



## franky (Feb 25, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> If u decide its def. the inj. pump & need it gone thru.. drop me a line.


Ok Thanks


----------



## franky (Feb 25, 2019)

franky said:


> The tractor quit running. The filter had water in it. It did not have a sight glass on the bottom of the filter so I could see . Replaced the filter housing etc to one that I could see the fuel. After remounting the filter it still will not start. I get good spray without air out of the 2 bleeder holes on the side of the injector pump but weak drips at the lines to the injectors. Any ideas ?


As soon as I get this bad design of a fuel filter , housing to stop leaking I'll try thus stuff . when I Tightened the glass bulb until it stops leaking around the top it cut the gasket on the bottom of the bowl and now it leaks there. Chasing my tail.


----------

